
Show HN: FillyShapey – a small, fun iOS game - danielhunt
https://fillyshapey.com
======
danielhunt
Hey - figured I'd put this up here in case people found it interesting.

The app is quite simple, and took me a total of 3 months to build, from
conception to release (mainly grabbing an hour here and there when possible),
with a real-dev-time of probably a week or so

 _edit_ I've been told that the instructions are .. lacking .. so incase
anyone is tempted to try it out:

\- touch the shape to fill it

\- hold until the shape is filled

\- rinse/repeat

Enjoy! :)

------
Cheezmeister
Perhaps a brief gameplay vid for those of us who don't have iThings?

